# Pavanomania



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

I am a huge fan of the two Pavanes, one by Ravel (Pavane for a Dead Princess) and the other by Faure. Ravel's melodic landscape in particular is quite stunning. 

Are there any other Pavane classics? I guess I could google it, but it's more interesting hearing about such things from real people!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well Carl Pavano once pitched for the Yankees.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Guitar players (and Lutists, of course) are likely familiar with a number of Pavans written by Spanish Renaissance composer Luis de Milán.

Here's the first of those. There are several more.


----------



## caracalla (Feb 19, 2020)

Go back to the Renaissance and Early Baroque periods and you'll find pavanes coming out of your ears. Often paired with a much faster galliard, which followed the pavane in the dance sequence. A great many composers wrote them.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Like many composers Peter Warlock added one of these dances to his Capriol Suite - part 2 Pavane.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Owen David said:


> I am a huge fan of the two Pavanes, one by Ravel (Pavane for a Dead Princess) and the other by Faure. Ravel's melodic landscape in particular is quite stunning.
> 
> Are there any other Pavane classics? I guess I could google it, but it's more interesting hearing about such things from real people!


William Byrd wrote a sequence of Pavans and the dance associated with the, Galliards. Some people think that they are a really major contribution to western music, a sort of Art of Fugue.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Ha-ha.  I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

SONNET CLV said:


> Guitar players (and Lutists, of course) are likely familiar with a number of Pavans written by Spanish Renaissance composer Luis de Milán.
> 
> Here's the first of those. There are several more.


Very nice and very interesting, though personally I wouldn't have included those very abrupt fast runs that come in a couple of times - seem to detract from the gently meditative mood or indeed the courtliness of it, if thought of as a dance.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

larold said:


> Like many composers Peter Warlock added one of these dances to his Capriol Suite - part 2 Pavane.


It's a lovely suite. But I wouldn't say the Pavane quite matches the quality of Ravel and Faure's pieces.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Owen David said:


> Very nice and very interesting, though personally I wouldn't have included those very abrupt fast runs that come in a couple of times - seem to detract from the gently meditative mood or indeed the courtliness of it, if thought of as a dance.


Those fast runs woke me up.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Those fast runs woke me up.


Try Imodium, or Pepto Bismol.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Try Purcell, he wrote some. Dreadfully boring garbage in my opinion, I prefer a lively Courante.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

JAS said:


> Try Imodium, or Pepto Bismol.


Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Byrd Pavan - Glenn Gould
love it or hate it


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

How could anyone hate it?  I love Gould's playing and although the melody might not be so memorable in this piece the playing is v. fine.



Luchesi said:


> Byrd Pavan - Glenn Gould
> love it or hate it


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well, I could recommend some Pavanes...buuuuttt I think you are not so much looking for Pavanes so much as you're looking for music that sounds like more like melodic Ravel and Faure pieces. Pavane is just a name of a dance and can have many different sounds across time and space.

I recommend Faure's Requiem and Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin, in either piano or orchestral mode.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

George Enescu's _Pavane_ from the second piano suite is quite lovely.

Louis Couperin wrote his gorgeous _Pavanne in F sharp minor_ for harpsichord. Kreisler transcribed the piece for violin and it has also been played on guitar.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Owen David said:


> How could anyone hate it?  I love Gould's playing and although the melody might not be so memorable in this piece the playing is v. fine.


Purists were put off by it. They want Byrd to remain in his category for them. I understand that. The more you've studied Byrd et al. the more difficult it is to abide Gould's exaggerations and his introduced phrases (contrapuntal).

I like Glenn's maverick nature and his desire to put out individualized offerings. Many folks disliked his recordings from every time period. They were somewhat shocking if you could put yourself in the place of a LP listeners back then. His records were expensive!


----------

